# East Tennessee Growing Alfalfa



## JustinRobinsREO (Jun 15, 2018)

Born and raised in Utah. Lived in Utah for about a year. Always told that it was next to impossible to grow alfalfa there. Why is that? I see they grow it North of there in Kentucky.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Not impossible, just aggravating as heck. Humidity is the biggest factor in getting it dry. That being said, straight alfalfa doesn't sell that well here, but alfalfa/orchard grass sells much better. Kentucky has a cooler climate in general....especially Northern KY.

Regards, Mike


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Cooler climate ?????? Tell me that today . UGH

Im in western ky and I have raised a lot of alfalfa , 600 acres at one time . Have none now . My biggest problem with it was the weviels in the spring , when its wet , when you couldn't get a sprayer thru the field or you rut up field doing it . Then it is of course very high maintenance as far as fertilizer and about 10 yrs ago I planted my last RR alfalfa and 4 yrs ago It got worked up . I guess another reason was the surge in price for rented land . I wont pay what these grain guys are . Have NO idea how they pay what they pay . Still do 200 plus acres but mostly a red clover/OG/timothy mix and about 50 of native grass that the cows really like to .

Its just hard to grow alfalfa around here is the short answer . lol


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Here some grow it and wrap it but to much humidity and not enough dry days in a roll to put up dry alfalfa.


----------

